# A theory about new cubes.



## ConnorCuber (Mar 23, 2009)

Okay, today I was thinking about my Meffert's 4x4, and how much my times dropped using it. So that got me thinking about the fact that when I got it, my times were about the same, but they dropped pretty quickly. This must only be the cube, right?

Wrong. It was then that I realized that when people say "Oh, buy this cube, my times dropped 10 seconds!" or "Defiantly that cube, before that, I was so much slower." It is in a way the cube, but not directly. I believe that this is a placebo effect. 

What I mean, is that when you buy a new cube, you are very interested in this new cube. You want to practice with it a lot, and with that much practice, comes better times. 

So in a way, it *is* the cube. Because you enjoy using it so much, you get lots of practice. But it also isn't because it was just the practice you needed. (Unless your cube prior to the new one was absolutely horrid)


----------



## byu (Mar 23, 2009)

That's a really neat idea. You're probably right.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 23, 2009)

I think that while there is a connection, the cube does have a lot to do with it.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 23, 2009)

The cube itself has a lot to do with it. It's true you're expecting it to be good, and that may have a small effect, but when you actually receive the cube and realize that it doesn't lock up as much and/or turns easier than the other cubes you have, that's what makes you get better times. I don't think my Mefferts 4x4 is better than my other 4x4s just because it's a Mefferts; I think it's better because it's easier to fingertrick and turn than any of the other ones I have.

For me it's not really about practice, because I already practice with the cube I have. So if I get a new cube and by the time I've warmed up with it my times are a few seconds better, I know it's the cube.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 23, 2009)

I say:

33% - The Cube IS better
33% - The new supposedly better cube leads to more practice!
33% - You're getting a confidence boost with this new piece of equipment, you're more energetic and hopeful to start the better experience.


----------



## byu (Mar 23, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> I say:
> 
> 33% - The Cube IS better
> 33% - The new supposedly better cube leads to more practice!
> 33% - You're getting a confidence boost with this new piece of equipment, you're more energetic and hopeful to start the better experience.



And the extra 1% goes to.... what? Or did you mean 1/3, instead of 33%?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 23, 2009)

byu said:


> And the extra 1% goes to.... what?


Luck? sssss


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 23, 2009)

byu said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > I say:
> ...



I meant to say something about the 1%, but submitted the post on accident.

The 1% can go to 'Random' I guess... anything other factor really.


----------



## dinki1968 (Mar 23, 2009)

I think it's just the mind over matter thing. Let's say for example, you heard, or someone or let's just say Erik Akkersdijk told you that, this cube is a very good cube, when someone like him told you that, that thing he said will be imprinted to your brain, and thing you'll only know is that this cube is really good, and the effect of that, is of course you'll get better. LOL, I hope I made sense. anyway, I still think that it is onto the cuber, not the cube. Because no matter how your cube sucks, from time to time, you'll get used to it, and eventually you'll get better. weeee Happy Cubing. ^_^


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 23, 2009)

dinki1968 said:


> I think it's just the mind over matter thing. Let's say for example, you heard, or someone or let's just say Erik Akkersdijk told you that, this cube is a very good cube, when someone like him told you that, that thing he said will be imprinted to your brain, and thing you'll only know is that this cube is really good, and the effect of that, is of course you'll get better.[...]



Yep, you basically summed up the placebo effect.


----------



## Ton (Mar 23, 2009)

I think you are wrong in my case

If I look at my V cube 5 , my times are not possible when I use Rubik 5x5
If you use my eastsheen 4x4 I can not get my times as I do my new mefferts

Hence, my cubing style is more suitable for the 4x4 meffert, this is not the case with for every one e.g styles like Michael Fung , who pushes a eastsheen and uses a very used eastheen- would pop if I would use it- 

So the cube you need must also match your cubing style


----------



## ChromisElda (Mar 23, 2009)

I think you're right for the most of it, but new cubes can influence times.

I'll give an example of myself (although you may not consider it worthy because of the slow times I was getting)

Using a rubik's brand 3x3 store bought cube. Average time was around 50 seconds, I'd been in the 50s for a week.

Bought a Rubik's 3x3 DIY, within a few days my average time had dropped down to below 45 seconds.

To be fair I had learnt a few PLLs in those few days, but even they wouldn't make my average time drop by 5 seconds.

My Rubik's 3x3 wasn't horrible, I had lubed it a bit but the DIY turned far more smoothly than the store-bought (as expected!)


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 23, 2009)

New cubes always make my times become worse. I guess that just means I already have good cubes.

The placebo effect doesn't work for me because I don't have/make time to practise with a new cube


----------



## qinbomaster (Mar 23, 2009)

i've always believed that it's the cuber, not the cube.
but i guess you need a good relationship with your cube, so it's both of us, really.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Mar 23, 2009)

since i barely sub 1:30 on an eastsheen 4x4 eastsheens ftl.
thus the cube matters =D


----------



## mazei (Mar 23, 2009)

Then what do you use rach?


----------



## rachmaninovian (Mar 23, 2009)

mefferts black? lol...


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 23, 2009)

Give Erik a *good* Mefferts, Rubiks or EastSheen 4x4x4 and he can sub-45 on all of them.

*Good* cubes help, but new cubes aren't always good.

In the end, a good cuber with an average cube will beat an average cuber with a good cube.

rachmaninovian: I guess you REALLY rely on cutting corners or use a lot of slicemoves that are harder to perform an a "small" EastSheen. But still, 50% slower seems ridiculous


----------



## rachmaninovian (Mar 23, 2009)

well i get times ranging from 1:15 to 1:40 on an eastsheen; depends on how bad the centres are anyway. maybe my average with an eastsheen is 1:25ish? thats the max I would put it until I find time to do an average on an eastsheen. =P all my eastsheens died so I have to wait till sunday to murder my cousin's...


----------



## qqwref (Mar 23, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> rachmaninovian: I guess you REALLY rely on cutting corners or use a lot of slicemoves that are harder to perform an a "small" EastSheen. But still, 50% slower seems ridiculous



He uses cage method, so I can totally see where he is coming from. Eastsheens typically aren't very good with slice moves (although my ES supercube 4x4 is better than most, it's still worse than my Mefferts).


----------



## Pedro (Mar 23, 2009)

when I got my eastsheen 4x4, my best avg dropped 10 seconds in a couple days

I used to practice with the Rubik's, but the eastsheen was much better


----------



## Koen (Mar 23, 2009)

My *first* solve on a meffert's 4×4 was like 10 seconds faster than my pb on eastsheen.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 23, 2009)

i think a lot has to do with your head. when your spirits are high because you know that you are going to do good with a certain cube, you probably will, just cuz you are not worried about anything. when you are using an older cube, that you know might not be the best, you convince yourself before you even scramble it that you will not do very good because the cube sucks. and chances are, you wont do well. Its the same concept with any sport. if you are constantly worrying about something like a small ache or pain, or that the other team is better, your not going to perform at your best simply because you convinced yourself in your mind that you wont do well. i learned a lot about this because im a swimmer and mental preparation is widely considered to be a factor in success in the sport.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Mar 23, 2009)

my new cubes have better tensions and lockup less than my old ones, i give them a little more credit. haha


----------



## jcuber (Mar 23, 2009)

A day after I got a mefferts (previously using ES), my average beat my PB by 30 seconds.

My first solve on a v-5 (switching from rubiks) was 30 seconds better than previous PB.

DIY 3x3x3 didn't change my times much, I had a REALLY good storebought (but now I have better DIY's).


----------



## JLarsen (Mar 23, 2009)

If you've got a fairly nice cube already like a DIY of any sort, then a new 3x3 cube i think would drop your times more by causing you to practice more. Also, with me, I'm just in a better mood during my solves, as I'm not like DAMN YOU ES QUIT LOCKING UP the whole solve, like I currently am, and i can focus more on the solve, than the movement, if that makes any sense.


----------



## bbplaya7821 (Mar 23, 2009)

It kinda makes you think your going faster therefore you will go faster. More confidence as well.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Mar 24, 2009)

about 3x3s...after I got my type F I was so high I got my first sub 20 average 10/12. I returned to normal the next day =P
its relative, really..


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 24, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> New cubes always make my times become worse. I guess that just means I already have good cubes.
> 
> The placebo effect doesn't work for me because I don't have/make time to practise with a new cube



Exactly the same for me. When I got my Meffert's 4x4, my times went up by about 10 to 20 seconds. It felt like a nice cube, but my Eastsheen was just faster. Now, I don't have either one, so I can't say which is better for sure. I only know that I'm way faster on computer cubes than real cubes.

Many times I get faster solves on cubes that feel worse.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 25, 2009)

well... I think it depends. Lets say you have a good (not beaten up) eaastsheen 4x4 and you get a mefferts. You think the mefferts is better, and like you said, it's also your mind that drops it.

However, if you have a very bad, not broken in, non-lubricated storebought, then you get the perfect diy, then it's the cube that is dropping your times.


----------



## Arikash (Mar 25, 2009)

byu said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > I say:
> ...



The last 1% goes to a saving throw for a LL skip


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 25, 2009)

Isn't that more of a 1 out of 10 or 100 thousand chance?

And I think that if I got a new, really good, lubed cube right now, my time would be at least 5 seconds lower. I know almost full PLL, but sometimes my cube locks up so much and is so hard to turn that I have a 7 or 8 second PLL. And the only lube I have ever used is WD 40 back when I thought it was good for the cube. XD


----------

